# My Logo on a hat



## nlikens

I'm looking to order hats wholesale and then have someone embroider my logo on the hat. I want 3d puff for my logo. (much like a MLB hat) I probably need 12 at a time. I currently have bought 5 hats to test out. 

I live in the ATLANTA area but I don't mind shipping if its not too expensive. Can anyone give me a price? 

Attachments are images of my design. The color will be based on the hat.


----------



## nlikens

no one has any suggestion, referrals or recommendations?


----------



## binki

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&gs_rn...95,d.cGE&fp=77fdeb98a2d40366&biw=1024&bih=654


----------



## nlikens

lol. Im not sure if you were trying to be helpful or scarcastic but that is the first thing I did is google it. I only found one company that does 3d puff embroidery. They wanted $65 for the setup and $10 per hat. I'm looking to resale these hats for my clothing line, this price was too expensive.


----------



## propsuper

If you only order a dozen at a time with puff, $10.00 ea. is cheap. jmo


----------



## nlikens

propsuper said:


> If you only order a dozen at a time with puff, $10.00 ea. is cheap. jmo


The hats are $5 the logo is $10 then there is no room for resale. 

And $10 per hat is not cheap.


----------



## DigitalMayhem

nlikens said:


> And $10 per hat is not cheap.


Yes it is. 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## royster13

You want 12 hats and think 15.00 each is too much to pay?......Yes it is if you want to "re-sell" but it is a very reasonable price for the quantity you want...Good luck!....


----------



## Louie2010

Royce is right, with only a quantity of twelve you are basically a retail customer, and it is a good price.

If you are planning to sell these, why don't you ask them for a quote of how much of a discount you would receive when ordering in higher quantities? That way you can get a better handle on pricing and possible margins. If the numbers work, you invest in the smaller quantity now in order to gauge how well they sell and how many you will need to stock. At that point you can then invest in a larger quantity at the lower pricing.


----------



## RickyJ702

digitizing alone will cost you 30 to 50 dollars alone for 3d foam. if you are a brand you'll have to understand there is a pre-production cost which is at least 6 to 8 hats before it get to your hats made perfectly. testing your hat is crucial if you are reselling.


----------



## SouthernEdgeEMB

10.00 per hat is a very good price,


----------



## hedsteve

If they're costing you $15 make them nice enough you can sell them for $30. Honestly the initial cost doesn't matter if you're able to make enough profit to cover ALL your expenses.


----------



## selanac

When I looked at Binki's link, which was a search he did for Embroidery shops in your area. An ad popped up for Melco Embroidery machine. $199 per month. 

If you bought the hats at $5.00 and embroider them yourself. You only need to sell 20 hats at $15 per month to make your payment. Parts and materials like thread, puff, electricity, Silky backing, water soluable silky, and needles are extra.


----------



## binki

nlikens said:


> lol. Im not sure if you were trying to be helpful or scarcastic but that is the first thing I did is google it. I only found one company that does 3d puff embroidery. They wanted $65 for the setup and $10 per hat. I'm looking to resale these hats for my clothing line, this price was too expensive.


I wasn't being sarcastic. Why pay shipping when there are so many companies in the metro Atlanta area. That is exactly how we started out and worked that way for a year. 

Did you tell them you were a reseller? Do you have you biz license and sellers permits? 

Yes, the setup is on par and the hat is actually a good price. For something like that we don't charge a setup but charge $15-$25 for the hat depending on the type of hat you want.

If you are serious then order 144 from Ottocap and they will do it for you at a good price and give you a custom hat as well.


----------



## binki

selanac said:


> When I looked at Binki's link, which was a search he did for Embroidery shops in your area. An ad popped up for Melco Embroidery machine. $199 per month. ...


Just an extra service I provide!


----------



## Doctormyphotos

nlikens said:


> lol. Im not sure if you were trying to be helpful or scarcastic but that is the first thing I did is google it. I only found one company that does 3d puff embroidery. They wanted $65 for the setup and $10 per hat. I'm looking to resale these hats for my clothing line, this price was too expensive.


What company quoted $ 10 each after setup ? do you have their link ? what size is your design for the hat ?

Just wondered about the above and if you got a larger order discount price from them

Good luck


----------



## Benigno Salguero

binki said:


> Yes, the setup is on par and the hat is actually a good price. For something like that we don't charge a setup but charge $15-$25 for the hat depending on the type of hat you want.
> .


some shops like ourself don't bother explaining digitizing and we just call it "sep up" 

and I thing this shop is actually trying to charge $15 each hat,
wich still a good deal for only 12 hats 

as a rule density for foam should be double, hence will take double the time to stitch compare to what a regular embroidery will take 
and don't even mention the price of the foam and extra time to clean it after the machine is done. 
3D foam should be charge double or 130% more that regular embroidery

for 12 hat with foam no lees that $20 ea
only $25 to digitize thought "sep up"


----------



## Red Leaf

I agree that this is an acceptable price for what you're asking a company to produce a dozen of at a time. If you want a lower price you need to order in higher quantities. The fact that you are trying to resell is not the problem of the embroiderer. They need to make their money and you need to order in quantities that make it possible for you to also make yours.


----------



## Zarazua

I'm not trying to discourage you but I had a customer a few years ago that wanted similar puff hats and unless you can find someone who has the expertise to do it you have to send it overseas for outsourcing and of course they require large quantities. I haven't checked myself but have you contacted KC Caps? I know they have great pricing on caps and perhaps can help you! Thanks!


----------



## Kidco

Try here for snapbacks and fitted caps at cheap wholesale prices. Hope it helps
Wholesalehats.com

Kidco, CFB


----------

